# Delano, CA *Rosy* 8 mths pts date 3/30



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Rosy 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog 
Delano Police Department Animal Control, Delano, CA 
HI, I AM ROSY, THAT IS MY NAME AND MY PERSONALITY. I AM A VERY NICE GIRL WHO NEEDS A HOME. I AM ALWAYS HAPPY AND SWEET.
ROSY IS AN 8 MONTH OLD FEMALE GERMAN SHEPHERD. SHE LOVES EVERYONE AND IS ALWAYS IN A GOOD MOOD. SHE IS USED TO BEING AROUND OTHER DOGS AND IS VERY CONTENT JUST BEING AROUND PEOPLE. SHE DOES NOT ASK FOR MUCH ATTENTION. SHE DOES MIND WELL AND WALKS PRETTY WELL ON A LEASH. SHE WILL NOT BE A BIG GERMAN SHEPHERD, SHE IS VERY CLOSE TO MEDIUM SIZE.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13249344

Delano, CA 
<span style="color: #FF0000">661-721-3377 ext. 450</span>

Video on petfinder page. 
(To me, the dog in the video looks different than the dog in the video but that's just my opinion, and it could just the lighting too.)


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1237046442409

Rosy has seven days left.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed. Three days left.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Still listed and will be pts on Monday


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG I wish I was closer!


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ad says she's been adopted.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Let's pray it's to a responsible home . . . .adoption fee of $ 10 and she wasn't spayed - frankly, it worries me.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I hope so too!


----------

